# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Studentë shqiptarë me flamurin grek?

## rolua

:djall i nevrikosur: 
si e gjeni kete pytje?
eshte normale nje nxenes shqiptar te dali me i miri i shkolles edhe te ngrej flamurin grek ne per parakalime qe behen?
si pas mendimit time nuk eshte e drejt!une nuk do ta beja kurrrrrrrrrrrrrreee sepse nuk eshte imi!Po!! duhet ta respektojme vendin qe Banojme po flamuri nuk na perket!!!

"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roei"""""""""""""  """""""""""""""""""""

________________________

pres pergjigje!!!!!

----------


## Di68

Une jam dakort, pse jo?  Ai ate vend ka zgjedhur per te jetuar, dmth jo ai por prinderit e tij.  Ai besoj se kur shkon ne shkolle meson per historine e vendit grek, kulturen e atij vendi dhe jo per Shqiperine.  Na pelqen apo jo Greqia eshte muhabet tjeter, por fakti eshte qe ai femije po rritet aty, ai mund edhe te marre nenshtetesi greke.  Kjo nuk do te thote qe ai te hedhe poshte atdheun e tij.  Nuk e di, une mbase flas ne kushte te tjera sepse ketu ku jetoj une nuk mund te krahasohet trajtimi qe i behet te huajve me ate qe i ben Greqia emigranteve.   Ketu kur femija im shkon ne shkolle i betohet flamurit amerikan perdite,  cfare duhet te bej une, t'i them femijes sim, jo mos iu beto atij flamuri?  Ne shtepine tende mbaji te dy flamuret po deshe ose vetem tendin, por tek femija ceshtja eshte me delikate.  Prandaj dhe kush emigron me familje e femije duhet t'i kete parasysh edhe keto, se ai vend qe une e ti zgjedhim per te emigruar do te behet atdheu i femijeve tane, na pelqen apo s'na pelqen.  Eshte dhe dicka tjeter, qe femija vetvetiu duke u rritur, do ta ndjeje diskriminimin qe i behet nese i behet, dhe do ta kuptoje, ai do te jete ne gjendje vete te vendose se nga duhet te anoje me shume...ketu varet edhe nga familja e tij se cfare klime i krijojne femijes ne shtepi, sa te forta i mbajne lidhjet me Shqiperine etc.  Jam e bindur se duke qene ne Greqi, aq afer me Shqiperine, ai kurre s'do t'i humbe lidhjet me Shqiperine.  
Ne fund te fundit ata prinder duhet te jene shume krenare per ate femije qe kane, ai femije pse ngre flamurin grek nuk shnderrohet automatikisht ne grek, pavaresisht se c'mund te perrallisin greket, ai eshte thjesht respekt per simbolin e atij vendi, qe te pelqen apo s'te pelqen e ke zgjedhur per te ngritur jeten e familjes tende.  Mbase dukem kontradiktore me keto qe them, por ja qe jeta nuk eshte aq e thjeshte: bardhe e zi.

----------


## rolua

po nuk jan gabim keto qe thua!
po prap  nuk eshte normale nje shqiptare te bej parakalime me flamurin grek per psh.clirimin e grekve nga turqit!po istorine e ka mesuar,ideologjine  egrekut e ka mare, jetone ketu po pse ta ngrej?vertet eshte krenar qe eshte me i miri nga te miret po jo  te ndej simbolin e ktyre!se ma ha mendje edhe keta nuk do ta ngrinin!
e dyta ca kenaqsie mer ai femi kur automatikisht i hapet nje lufte kunder fytyres se tije e familjes te tije! se gjithone keta sh....... keshtu hapin tema edhe vazhdojne!!!!!!

----------


## Di68

Ate femije nuk e detyron kush te ngreje flamurin, nese ai e ndjen qe ajo gje behet edhe per ta vleresuar ate si njeri, le ta beje.  Ne se ai e ndjen qe qellimi eshte tjeterkund dhe diskriminimi qe i behet atij eshte me i rende se ky "vleresim" le te mos e ngreje.  Sic e thashe edhe me pare, keto jane probleme shume delikate qe atij do t'i shfaqen ne cdo moment te jetes atje, zgjidhja nuk eshte kaq e thjeshte...me vjen vertete keq per shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Greqi se une e kam te lehte te flas.  Une vete ketu ku jetoj, mundohem me mish e me shpirt per mbarevajtjen e ketij vendi sepse kete kam zgjedhur si vend ku po ngre te ardhmen e familjes sime ate qe m'u mohua ne atdheun tim (eshte e hidhur e verteta por duhet pranuar per ate qe eshte).  Sigurisht  fakti qe verdallosem neper forumet shqiptare dhe lexoj lajmet e Shqiperise tregon qe vendin tim nuk e harroj, dhe nuk e mohoj kurre as prejardhjen time as gjuhen time, nuk nderroj as emer as fe, dhe i uroj cdo te mire atdheut tim por kjo nuk do te thote qe te njejten gje do te bejne femijet e mi, ata neser pasneser do te thone "Prinderit e mi kane qene nga Shqiperia"  ... ky eshte cmimi qe na duhet te paguajme per zgjedhjen qe beme ne jete.

----------


## flerfler

Rolo!

Pavaresisht se je shqiptar, te jetuarit ne nje vend te huaj te detyron qe te respektosh ligjet e atij vendi. Ne shkolle mesimi behet ne gjuhen greke, flamuri qe ngrihet ne institucionet shteterore eshte grek, ti je pjese e atij sistemi.
Ne familjen tende ti ngrije flamurin shqiptar, por nuk mund ta ngresh ate ne mes te shkolles greke, sepse atje i thone greqi dhe jo shqiperi. Mos u bej me shume patriot se sa duhet. Cdo gje qe teprohet nuk eshte e mire.

----------


## landi_athin

rolo

po te ishte flamur amerikan do e kishe problem?une do isha shume krenar po te kisha nje fimije te atill,dhe do te lejonja te ngrinte flamurin e c'do vendi qe do isha,se kjo tregon qe ne jem te zot dhe ne mes te grekve del shqipetari me i miri. dhe une shqipetar jam,
                         SE MOS ME MER PER VORJOPILURJOT :buzeqeshje: )))))))

----------


## rolua

jo landi jo!nuk te mora per vorioipiriot!
asnjeher nuk tashe qe nuk duhete ta respektosh vendin qe jeton let te jet kush do vend i qelbur ajo nuk ka te thoj!perkundrazi e respektoj edhe shum biles, po flamurin nuk e ngre dote!nuk e ndjej, nuk ma bene zemra!vjet dola nxensi me i mire i vitit 2001 edhe nuk e them e per te dukur! sivjet qe u be nje feste drejtori i shkolles ne te njejten dite me pyeti:do te jesh nje nga ata qe do jene prapa flamurit? sepse flamurin e mbante njeri nga klasa e trete!
dhe ju pergjigja me buzeqeshje jo faleminderit!se aji nuk me perket mua!une pse te bej parakalimin per greket?po do ti respektoj edhe do vete ne parakalim po si pumblik dhe jo si pjes mares!
sa per pyetjen me flamurin amerikan thjesh e njejta gje eshte per mua!nuk e theme per greket!


NUK JAM PATRIOT I MATH AS URREJ VEBNDIN EDHE POPULLIN QE BANOJ THJESHT NUK E GJEJ NORMALE!



 :buzeqeshje: 



"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""ROELI""""""""  """""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## Redi

Ndryshe te ngresh flamurin amerikan dhe ndryshe ate grek.
NUk mund ti fusim te dy flamujt dhe te dy ato kombe ne nje vend.

Shqiptari ne Greqi, dhe 1000 vjet te rroje, prape i huaj do te mbetet per ate vend, vetem nese asimilohet.

Do te ishte krenari kombetare sikur nxenesit shqiptare te refuzonin ngritjen e flamurit grek ,ashtu sic eshte krenari kombetare fakti qe shqiptaret dalin te paret e shkollave.

----------


## Letersia 76

Ska nonje gje ore pse jo.......
Shqiptari po e ngre ne  vend te vet flamurin se greqia e jona eshte .....
Edhe nga ana tjeter tregon kulturen shqiptare dhe zgjuarsine tone !
bye!

----------


## ari32

Ndjenjat dhe reagimet mund te jene te ndryshme,varet nga njeriu.
Per vete une si Sokol nuk do ta konsideroja normale,per te vetmen arsye se nuk do te doja te behesha epiqendra e ekstremizmit. Dhe ne te shumten e rasteve femija ka qene ai qe e ka pesuar.Ata qe jetojne ketu e dine shume mire reagimin e njerezve,kur behet fjale per flamurin.(por jo te gjith)

Nese dikush do qe te tregoj se eshte nga me te miret nuk eshte nevoja fare te ngresh flamurin se e ka mare dhene para se te diskutohet ky muhabet.

Ne Amerik vete shteti dhe njerezit te konsiderojn si pjese te shoqerise,kurse ketu per shumicen je parazit.Arsyet,kemi qene dhe vete ne shkaku,jo gjithmon na e kane fajin te tjeret.

Redi Arvanitasit ketu ne Greqi kane 600 vjet dhe kane te drejtat e njejta me te Grekut dhe shume prej tyre nuk jane asimiluar,dhe e flasin gjuhen e tyre dhe sigurisht mund te komunikosh fare mire.

----------


## stela

zakonisht nxenesi me i mire i shkolles e ngren flamurin.
e keqia (per Greket) eshte se nxenesit me te mire jane Shqiptare, dhe ketyre ju vjen inat.
Te ngersh nje flamur te huaj , s'ja vlen, ky eshte mendimi im.
sido qe te jete, jam Shqiptare dhe per sa i perket Vorio Ipirit... une s'i besoj ketyre

----------


## Estella

Sepse mund te ngrehim flamurin Grek, Amerikan, Kanadez, Gjerman e Italian apo edhe ndonje tjeter nuk do te thote qe sjemi me Shqipetare. Edhe pse shuem persona mund te kene neshtetesi te vendeve te ndryshme, ajo nuk i ben ata me pak shqipetare, eshte thjesht pozita qe kane ne shoqerine ku ata jetojne.

----------


## Mina

Une nuk do ta lejoja femijen tim te bente nje gje te tille, te pakten sa eshte nxenes! Ne moshe madhore mund te beje ate qe ndjen. Kemi raste te tjera kur Pirro Dhima apo Mirela Manjani e kane ngritur kete flamur me krenari!

----------


## Di68

Ka nje ndryshim te madh ketu: Pirro Dhima dhe Mirela Manjani nuk u rriten ne Greqi por ne Shqiperi, dhe me duket se ky fakt eshte shume domethenes....

----------


## Estella

Jam dakord me ty Di68, tek postimi i fundit.

----------


## stela

Ju mos u merrni me keto lojtare.
vertete e ngriten flamurin Grek... me krenari sic thoni ju....Ato jane gjasme grek ose me mire e quajne veten grek
megjithate ti lejme keto 2 raste

----------


## Mina

Flamuri eshte simbol i kombit dhe kudo qe te rritesh duhet te perfaqesohesh vetem me flamurin e kombit qe i perket! Nejse, une kam pare shqiptare qe ngrene shume flamuj!

----------


## Noerti

Do shum mendim kjo gje por nga ana ime nuk do e ngrija ate flamur .
Sepse Greket nuk jan aq te mir me ne sesa Amerikani Anglezi Italiani etj.
Por ata femije qe ngrejn flamurin Grek jan shum te lidhur me greket mund te them se dhe ne shtepin e tyre flasin vetem greqisht ,pak shum pak Shqip.
Por njeri qe esht i lindur ne greqi shkon ne shkoll nuk do te flas apo te shkruaje Shqip nuk di Istorine Shqiptare por Di te shkruaj Greqisht te lexoje dhe te flase Eh atyre si thua dot mos e ngre ate flamur se sjan popull i mir!!
Shendet!

----------


## {FIGO}

jemi ne kohen e shume fjamunjve///
une e kam zgjedh flamurin tim ate te  ROMES///
cta du une flamurin shqiptar///
ca me dha mua shqiperia///

----------


## Nuska

Une jam dakort ta ngreje flamurin grek, pse jo? Dikush ketu kish thene qe eshte ndryshe te ngresh flamurin grek nga ai amerikan...Pse? 
Te jini te sigurt se edhe ne Amerike, po te kini accent, perseri te huaj do te mbeteni edhe pse me pasaporte amerikane...
Ngritja e flamurit grek nuk do te thote qe ke ulur vendin tend, perkundrazi e ke nderuar. Fundi i fundit, ne shkolle greke po studion, po meson historine e greqise, kulturen greke etj etj etj...

----------

